# Abu Garcia 6600 C4



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Need some ideas to point me in the right direction when I break it down. 

I picked it up used, but in new condition. Just checking it out before I bought it, everything worked great. 

But when I fish it, and I'll use a croaker as an example, it will not reel in without me pulling the fish up with the rod, dropping it and reeling in real fast before tension is put back on the reel. 

I use a croaker as an example, because it does this on one as small as 4 to 6 inches. 

It reels in fine with just the bait and sinker, it casts great, it is smooth, and when I pulled the side off on the handle side, everything looked clean. It only locks up when I try to reel it under the load of a fish. 

I am thinking that it might be something I did not put back in sequence when I put it back together. I only removed the side with the handle. Will take it apart tomorrow once I find the schematics to it. 

Just wanting some info that might point me in the right direction. 

Thanks!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

alantani.com has a lot of good info on ambassadeurs. i like ambass reels but they seem temperamental at times. i dont rely on them anymore.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks, I'll look it up. 

Basically that is all we use for boat reels as we fish the Jetties a lot. We have a 6400, 6500, two 6600's all on ugly sticks and a 7000 on a roller rod. 

They are have worked great on the Reds, from slot to Bulls and on sharks up to 4 feet, and everything in between. The 7000 has been good for bigger sharks and offshore. 

This one is the newest and other than the problem I posted about looks brand new inside and out. Hopefully it is something simply that I messed up putting it back together.


----------



## TXBob (Jul 14, 2011)

Drag tight? I would check the drag assembly order and amount of grease if so and then the one way bearing.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Yea, that is one of the things I am about to look at as I did remove the drag assemblies. 

It reels in fine with just the tackle setup on it. But then try to reel in a fighting fish, it is real hard to reel. 

BTW, the website goodwood listed is excellent. Lots of info on all types of reels on it.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Updating this thread for others who might search for this type of info.

I tore the reel down completely gave it a good cleaning. Whatever grease was used in it had gunked up pretty bad. After rebuilding it, it works great.

Being a C4, it has a gear ratio of 6:3:1 which I will change out to a 5:3:1 from C3. One of my other reels I use is a 6500 C3 and I like the torque a lot better than this 6600 C4, Especially since it is basically a Jetty rod.

I landed a 48" Blacktip on my C3 last week and not so sure if the gear ratio of the C4 would have handled it as good.

I ordered the parts from eReplacementParts today. So when they come in I will take more pics to document the Main Gear and Pinion swap.

Pics from the tear down.

Bearings are in great shape









This side looked great









Before with the gunk buildup









Broke it all apart, cleaned and polished the parts









Main Gear and Drive Shaft was in bad shape along with the Washers. Overall the Drag Washers and Metal Drag Washers were in good shape, though the Drag Washer next to the Main Gear was gunked up.









Main Gear before









After cleaning and polishing









Drive Shaft after cleaning and polishing









Also, thanks again goodwood for that website. I registered and it has been a big help.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

fire, im not sure what your problem is with that reel? i got the same reel and had a problem where after you cast, it would not engage when you turned the handle. i would have to hit the handle side and it would ingage then and work fine. till the next cast and samething again. it was wear on that little tab that the gear in the last pic rides on to engage it after the cast. if i posted a pic of my reel, you'll would all laugh at me as it's RUFF, but works just fine and has put alot of fish in my tummy


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

At first it would not reel in properly. I think with the 6:3:1 gearing and the fact that it was pretty gunked up, under load it would bind up. 

After cleaning, is works great, but i just want to add torque to it by lowering the gearing down to a C3 reel. Once done it will be 5:3:1 gear ratio.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

FireEater said:


> At first it would not reel in properly. I think with the 6:3:1 gearing and the fact that it was pretty gunked up, under load it would bind up.
> 
> After cleaning, is works great, but i just want to add torque to it by lowering the gearing down to a C3 reel. Once done it will be 5:3:1 gear ratio.


 Very nice Job FireEater! Props to ya bro!


----------



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

Well documented !! Great pics. 
I am in the process of seeing if Abu still makes the 3.8-1 "winch" ratio in the ultracast foramat. The 4.7 is still available in u/c. But that's pretty close to the standard 5.3.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

KenD said:


> I am in the process of seeing if Abu still makes the 3.8-1 "winch" ratio in the ultracast foramat. The 4.7 is still available in u/c. But that's pretty close to the standard 5.3.


Just Google until you're Googled out. lol!

Hard to find any info on gear swapping as not many do it. Good luck and hope you find the right set. Just remember, changing the main gear also requires changing the pinion to match. Both have to be an exact match from what I learned.


----------



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

Yup, they still make the set, but not for long. It's on the Delete when stock sold list, then to go NLA no longer available.


----------



## shead (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for going through all this and taking pics. I have a 6600 C4 and love it, but am about to tear it down for a good clean since its overdue for a good rebuild. I love this reel.


----------

